# Genie Mix-N-Match  - Sometimes we get lucky



## Starlight Tools (Oct 14, 2013)

Was offered this by a gent the other day, figured it was too good of a deal to pass up.

800 lbs capacity with a lift of 5 feet.

Sure saves the back!

Walter


----------



## zman (Oct 14, 2013)

Very handy piece of equipment. I have a bit of experience with those Genie material lifts from 10 to 24 feet lift, from when I worked at a construction equipment rental yard.  Good find!
A new one of those would go for over $1,600.00 on the Genie website https://genie-mf.com/index.cfm/products/Superlift-SLA-Advantage-Standard-Base/All-Genie-Lifts


----------



## rgray (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a 15" Kearney & Trecker rotary table you should have for that. 
I made a stand and put it close to the mill so I could lower the knee and slide it onto the mill.
It never got used...I needed that space so now it sits on the floor in the corner.
Definatly needed something like that to move or lift it....would have been nice!


----------



## Starlight Tools (Oct 14, 2013)

zman said:


> Very handy piece of equipment. I have a bit of experience with those Genie material lifts from 10 to 24 feet lift, from when I worked at a construction equipment rental yard. Good find!
> A new one of those would go for over $1,600.00 on the Genie website https://genie-mf.com/index.cfm/products/Superlift-SLA-Advantage-Standard-Base/All-Genie-Lifts



Yes, I looked online before I headed out to pick it up and had a bit of a time finding a model that was rated for the 800 Lbs, but did find one on ebay and that was asking somewhere around 600 used.  I managed to find a complete parts listing for this unit on Genies' site and it had the original parts listing in the tube on the back of the mast.  It is in excellent condition, although paint is scuffed a bit, and the parts listing was dated April 1982.

It was definitely a good piece to add to the shop.

Walter


----------



## Starlight Tools (Oct 14, 2013)

rgray said:


> I have a 15" Kearney & Trecker rotary table you should have for that.
> I made a stand and put it close to the mill so I could lower the knee and slide it onto the mill.
> It never got used...I needed that space so now it sits on the floor in the corner.
> Definatly needed something like that to move or lift it....would have been nice!



Not sure I could fit that on the B/P Clone, The 8" Vertex has been about right.

Yes a lift like this would be ideal for it though.

Walter


----------



## RandyM (Oct 15, 2013)

You lucky dog, nice score. Wish I had one of those.


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just needs a motor and a battery!


----------

